# Fehler bei Aufnahme von Sky



## -Thunderbird- (3. August 2010)

Hallo!

Ich hoffe, dass das hier her gehört und ihr mir helfen könnt:

Ich bin grade für eine Woche bei meiner Mum.
Sie hat Sky, einen Humax IHD PVR-C Receiver und als Netzanbieter KabelBW. TV ist ein Samsung Plasma-LCD, was hier aber nebensächlich ist.

Wenn man nun auf der Fernbedienung für den Receiver die Aufnahme-Taste drückt kommt bei allen Programmen von Sky die Meldung:
Hinweis 326: Der Receiver ist nicht für diese Smartcard aktiviert. Bitte melden Sie sich beim Kundenservice. Halten Sie Ihre SmartCard und die Receiver-Nr. 11144xxxxxxxxx bereit. [OK]

Bei Sendern wie ARD und Co funktioniert die Aufnahme-Funktion.

Ich habe mich belesen und es geht dabei um das sog. Smartcard-pairing. Ihr Freund hat schon mehrfach dort angerufen und es wurde ihm gesagt, dass nun alles funktionieren sollte. Tut es aber nicht. Muss man da noch irgendwas im Receiver umstellen oder liegt ein technischer Defekt vor oder ist es bei bestimmten Kombinationen aus Receiver und Smartcard einfach nicht vorgesehen, dass man aufnehmen kann?

Von anderen Sky-Nutzern liest man, dass sie ohne Probleme auch Sky-Programme aufnehmen können.


----------



## nfsgame (3. August 2010)

Das liegt an dem jeweiligen Programm was übertragen wird. Bei manchen Sendungen wird im Videotextsignal eine Art Kopierschutz mitgesendet die die Receiver auswerten und dann halt eine Fehlermeldung bringen.


----------



## -Thunderbird- (4. August 2010)

Das Problem hier ist, dass es nicht nur bei einigen Sendungen so ist sondern generell bei allen (!) Programmen, die von Sky kommen. Auch Sender wie National Geographic (oder wie das heißt  ) sind davon betroffen (Ist ja auch von Sky).
Alle anderen Sender wie ARD, ProSieben, was es nich alles gibt ... funktionieren.
Die Karte wurde auch mit dem Receiver gepaart.
Kann dies dann ein technischer Defekt vom Receiver sein? Wir wollen am WE nochmal mit einem anderen Geraet quertesten.
Bis dahin wuerde ich mich freuen wenn noch andere "Ideen" kommen


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2010)

es kann sein, dass sky allgemein einfach nen Kopieschutz verwendet. vlt. ruf mal sky an, ob das so ist. Ist ja schließlich kein Verbrechen, dass Du es aufnehmen willst, aber die könnten Dir das halt 100%ig bestätigen oder verneinen.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (7. August 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> es kann sein, dass sky allgemein einfach nen Kopieschutz verwendet. vlt. ruf mal sky an, ob das so ist. Ist ja schließlich kein Verbrechen, dass Du es aufnehmen willst, aber die könnten Dir das halt 100%ig bestätigen oder verneinen.



Sky hat keinen Kopierschutz 
sonst würden 30% meiner Aufnahmen nicht funktionieren 
und sie tuns  (Humax iCord HD)


----------



## Sash (7. August 2010)

ich kann alles aufnehmen.. kopierschutz gibbet nicht. bin bei unitymedia. läuft das ding direkt oder über ein alphacrypt?


----------



## -Thunderbird- (7. August 2010)

Ah, das sind doch mal zwei Ansagen 

Also: Wir haben es nochmal mit einem anderen (baugleichen) Receiver versucht - mit dem kam der gleiche Fehler (obwohl er auch gepaart ist, soweit ich das verstanden habe).

Wir vermuten ob es vllt an KabelBW liegt, weil zum Einen hoere ich von euch, dass ihr aufnehmen koennt und zum anderen lese ich woanders (KabelBW-Forum), dass viele KabelBW Nutzer nicht aufnehmen koennen.

Ich denke mal, wir lassen Montag einen Techniker kommen, der das klaeren soll. Weil mit selber "basteln" wird man hier nicht weiter kommen, oder?

Oder kann man im Notfall das HDMI-Signal auf einen externen Recorder umleiten? Das duerfte aber wegen der HDMI-Verschluesselung nicht gehen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne was HDMI angeht.

~Edit~

Alphacrypt wird meines wissens nach nicht verwendet - Ich frag da nacher mal nach und aender das hier, wenn ich falsch lag.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (7. August 2010)

-Thunderbird- schrieb:


> Oder kann man im Notfall das HDMI-Signal auf einen externen Recorder umleiten? Das duerfte aber wegen der HDMI-Verschluesselung nicht gehen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne was HDMI angeht.



dürfte auf offiziellen wege nicht gehen 
dafür wurde ja HDMI und HDCP entwickelt, als Schutz gegen Kopien

Techniker schon da gewesen?


----------



## -Thunderbird- (9. August 2010)

Hoechstens Analog ueber Scart oder aehnliches koennte man ja noch gehen -  das ist aber nicht im Sinne des HD ... ^^
Nein, wegen dem Techniker hat sich noch nix getan ... So wie ich das sehe wird sich das alles auch im Sand verlaufen bzw erst dann passieren, wenn ich nicht mehr da bin.
Aber wenn ich was neues erfahre werde ich es hier noch schreiben - vllt  kann man da auch noch anderen weiterhelfen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2010)

Kannst Du nicht dort anrufenund fragen, ob die vlt. eine Sperre aktiv haben? Das wäre ja kein Geheimnis oder illegal oder so.


----------



## -Thunderbird- (9. August 2010)

von der Sache her koennte ich dort anrufen. Da es aber nicht mein direktes Problem ist mache ich es aber nicht 
Ich werde die Frage aber so weiterleiten. Mal schauen was dabei heraus kommt.


----------

